# Austin Area Outing



## Skypainter (Apr 22, 2008)

Spring is in full swing and I shot some pics of what I have seen on my latest excursions.  Enjoy!











































































































































Can anyone tell me what caterpillar this is in the following?







More pics coming soon!


----------



## ralliart (Apr 29, 2008)

7th, 8th, 11th pic are simply marvelous! keep em comin'


----------



## dovii88 (Apr 29, 2008)

love the pic of the catepillar..great shots too..wat camera do you use..


----------



## Brianhogs (May 3, 2008)

Great pic of the male hobo.


----------



## josh_r (May 3, 2008)

im not so sure that is a hobo spider.


----------



## John Apple (May 3, 2008)

that is a male  Agelenopsis sp. or sheet web grass spider


----------



## Brianhogs (May 5, 2008)

Im sorry, thats right. I have both of them around here and I get them mixed up all the time.


----------

